# AMAZING!



## Harlow (Oct 18, 2010)

Wowzers...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/57788400/co ... arm-animal


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Those are cute! She must put a lot of time in each one to charge $36.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2010)

$9 for each; that's what you pay for some lush soaps too and those didn't take that amount of work...
Her target group and mine are not the same, but I see no harm in it as long as customers get a flawless product.

What worries me are the medical claims  :?


----------



## babygirl (Oct 19, 2010)

those are cute.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> What worries me are the medical claims  :?


You're right. Eczema; really?


----------



## agriffin (Oct 20, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yikes!  Not good.


----------

